# TDDI Presidents Account



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone know if President account status is listed on monthly statements? I’m pretty sure it used to show.

I once had an internal use only guide to President Accounts (features, benefits, fees etc) but I no longer do.

What does the account offer in addition to lower margin rates and how do you generally qualify these days?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

No, they stopped indicating on monthly listings around 2017 if it was a Presidents Account. I don't know if there's much of anything left of that designation. It use to get you lots of stuff, but not now. I think it use to be around a million entry, but it changed a few times over the years and had a few different tiers.

I think it's done.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The lower margin rates still appear to exist. Account Interest Rates | TD Direct Investing

and it seems the last few years after I deposited large sums, I get additional in-depth statements at year end and tax time.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Money172375 said:


> The lower margin rates still appear to exist. Account Interest Rates | TD Direct Investing


And on registered account cash credit balances you get higher interest rate on balances over $1,000,000: 0.1% vs. 0.025% LOL

My branch told me I also qualify for better Fx rates on US cash.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think President's means much any more other than the reduced margin rates. It certainly doesn't help for phone access... I tried phoning yesterday, and TDDI hung up on me.

Has anyone been able to get through recently? I think I read somewhere that Ag Driver was on hold for many hours and finally got through... is there hope of getting through?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I don't think President's means much any more other than the reduced margin rates.



Yeah, and that's about it. 

Come on, the Presidents account is 'done like dinner'.

Personally, I don't get it. 

It use to have all sorts of perks for those with millions invested with TD. Why wouldn't they want to hold onto those customers by offering a little extra? Would it not encourage loyalty to TD? My understanding is that other brokers still entertain these high net worth accounts by offering extra perks.

I have to think that TD has looked at this issue and decided that it doesn't pay in the long run to have a Presidents Account, but I sure wish I could understand the math........

ltr


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I don't think President's means much any more other than the reduced margin rates. It certainly doesn't help for phone access... I tried phoning yesterday, and TDDI hung up on me.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get through recently? I think I read somewhere that Ag Driver was on hold for many hours and finally got through... is there hope of getting through?


Have you tried the mobile app option? Where you select contact us and then login?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> Have you tried the mobile app option? Where you select contact us and then login?




Sheesh, years ago when the Presidents Account number meant something, I could call the special number and get someone in a second. And that guy I talked to on the phone was a step above the usual "worker". They knew their stuff. That's what I wanted.

Now, they don't care if you have $1000 or 10 Million dollars, you get the same guy in India who doesn't really understand English. Sigh.

I haven't figured out TD's strategy on this yet.

ltr


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

like_to_retire said:


> you get the same guy in India who doesn't really understand English. Sigh.


I have never gotten a TD rep on the phone who had the slightest problem with English or whose English I had any trouble at all understanding. I think all the reps have to be accredited to Canadian security dealers' standards and that would rule out Filipino or East Indian sweat shops.

When I use the TD careers page to look up open call centre positions, they are in places like London, Saint John, Markham, Ottawa. None in Bangalore or Montego Bay.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've generally always had excellent reps, once I get someone on the phone.

I have not tried the app. I don't believe it's safe to do things like online banking from apps on phones, and I don't think my phone's environment is safe, so I avoid this stuff as much as possible. I may try installing the app purely to try calling them, but I'm nervous about it.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I have found calling via the app to be incredible. No waiting and no security verification.

Related to the OP, some years ago when my portfolio broke through the seven digit mark, I got a call from a TDDI Rep, who told me he was a sort of TDDI “concierge“.

He has been very helpful in getting equities moved from other brokerages, setting up RIF’s, etc. Even when there are signatures required, he gets the documents done up, sets up an appointment at my local branch for me to pop by and sign.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dilbert said:


> I have found calling via the app to be incredible. No waiting and no security verification.
> 
> Related to the OP, some years ago when my portfolio broke through the seven digit mark, I got a call from a TDDI Rep, who told me he was a sort of TDDI “concierge“.
> 
> He has been very helpful in getting equities moved from other brokerages, setting up RIF’s, etc. Even when there are signatures required, he gets the documents done up, sets up an appointment at my local branch for me to pop by and sign.


I worked at TD. Yes, there were (not sure if they still exist) Business development managers who would assist clients through new account opening, transfers, web training etc. They tended to support complex accounts (trusts, corporations) or high net worth customers. I’m actually trying to track one down to learn more about the presidents account features.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> I’m actually trying to track one down to learn more about the presidents account features.



I hope you'll return to this thread and let us know what you find.

I think the biggest thing I miss is that special phone number you get direct to a higher tier of representatives. I remember I would phone and a person would simply answer and take care of what I needed. How novel was that?

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I tried right now (2pm eastern) and TDDI still hangs up on me due to "technical difficulties". I haven't tried the smartphone application yet.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I tried right now (2pm eastern) and TDDI still hangs up on me due to "technical difficulties". I haven't tried the smartphone application yet.



Having a banking app on my phone creeps me out a bit, so I've never loaded it, but if the TDDI phones are bad the next time I need to buy a GIC, I might try it and see if phoning from the app works better.

ltr


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I joined a TDDI educational webinar today....they occur every Friday.

I asked to see a document outlining all the features and benefits of President accounts. The rep didn’t know if such a document exists but he said to email him and he’ll see what he can find. It’s a start...at least now I have a contact.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> I joined a TDDI educational webinar today....they occur every Friday.



Yeah, I have to say TTDI's webinars and just about everything they do on their website as a broker is really quite good. Their research is amazing. There's not much you can't find out through their research and reports, so I don't want to give the impression I have a beef with TDDI, other than with their phone-in abilities. That's their weak link for sure.

ltr


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> I worked at TD. Yes, there were (not sure if they still exist) Business development managers who would assist clients through new account opening, transfers, web training etc. They tended to support complex accounts (trusts, corporations) or high net worth customers. I’m actually trying to track one down to learn more about the presidents account features.


Yes, even as of two weeks ago he is still there. It’s a really nice feature.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

LTR, if having the App loaded on your phone makes you uncomfortable, you can always delete it after making the call.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

For me, it's not having the app installed that bothers me, it is having my login credentials entered on the phone. Most apps retain things like that in storage that survives app upgrades and even delete/re-install, and the possibility that someone could steal my phone and use it to access stuff I care about is the real worry. I make a point of keeping the stuff on my phone limited to things that can't hurt me. For instance my phone is absolutely not connected to an email account that I use for any business purpose.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I don’t want to re-open the “can my account get hacked” debate.........but the convergence of convenience and privacy protection is occurring. We will likely give up increasing amounts of privacy just to have routine functions completed.....unless there is a day/event of reckoning that causes every citizen to take notice of the privacy we have already given up. Covid 19 May actually lead to further privacy losses (movement/contact tracing, immuno-passports etc).

edit: perhaps time for a new thread. 








Ontario takes 'extraordinary step' to give police list of all COVID-19 patients


A civil liberties group is raising concerns after the Ontario government took the "extraordinary step" to release a database to police with a list of everyone who has tested positive for COVID-19 in the province.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Here’s what I’ve found out so far. I’ve gone back to see if the dedicated trading line still exists.

Presidents accounts

Qualification - 500K in assets
Benefits:
-enhanced statements 

some premium reports may be available in WebBroker
reduced rate on margin for larger balances (see link below for rates and fees info).....savings of up to 1.5%

Account Interest Rates | TD Direct Investing


HVC (high valued client) is typically the level that has all the president account benefits along with a dedicated Relationship Manager RM.

Qualification for HVC is $2 million or it can also be based on high revenue earners.

I believe these would all be “household” assets tied to the same mailing address.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The rep I’ve been talking to says he “believes” that presidents account and hvc clients are directed to a priority line if using the mobile call in, or the traditional call-in line, if you are authenticated through IVR.


----------

